# [SOLVED] Can't uninstall VMware WorkStation



## hightechnique (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey everybody.

I have a problem uninstalling VMware workstation (WS). When the uninstall.exe launches, there's no controls on the form. (see screenshot)
http://piczasso.com/i/xqxqr.png
Since this is a rather complex software I'd like to get it out of my OS the the good way.

I tried some external uninstall programs but all of them launch that form. I also tried running the setup program for VMware WS but I get the same result - a form with no controls.

Is there an uninstall software that doesn't lauch uninstall.exe? Or any other ideas?

It's on Win7 x86, WMware WS v7.0.0.203739

Thanks


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Can't uninstall VMware WorkStation*

Hello,

Please try Your Uninstaller! PRO
Your Uninstaller! Pro - Uninstall any unwanted software/program completely.

You can use the trial they give you. Let me know how it goes.

Regards,
George


----------



## hightechnique (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't uninstall VMware WorkStation*

I actualy did it manualy with the help of this VMware KB: Cleaning up after an incomplete uninstallation on a Windows host
So far no apparent problems.
Thanks though


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Can't uninstall VMware WorkStation*

No problem


----------

